# What Lore for Tzeentch Daemon Army?



## XT-1984 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi, I have a few ideas myself as what would be good for an all Tzeentch Daemon Army in terms of Magic Lore. But it seems although all the Lores are great (some more than others)!

What would you recomend to take in an all Tzeentch Daemon army with the following spell casters:

1 x Lord of Change
3 x Herald of Tzeentch

Do you think a mix of Beasts, Death, Shadow and Life? Or just go Life with the Lord of Change and two Heralds and give the third Death?


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

life is an awsome lore to have on heralds, 30+ horrors with life herald with the loremaster gift, 4+ ward then a combo of +4 T, 4+regen, etc


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I LOVE the Lore of Life. It is bloody amazing! I've not played many games and I've only ever used the Lore of Life, Slaanesh and Tzeentch. I was advised to use the Lore of Life on my Herald of Tzeentch and I've not looked back. With Throne of Vines giving all these amazing boosts, I just love the look on my opponents face when I tell him my Daemonettes are now Toughness 7. > Not to mention that it keeps your herald alive. If he loses a wound and then successfully casts a spell, the boon of life (Or whatever it is) means he regenerates any lost wounds. I can see it going rather well with a Lord of Change, as he can fly around the battlefield and provide LOTS of support to your dudes. Plus, the boon of life would likely benefit him more as he's going to be a bigger target and he'll likely take more hits, and he has more of a grey area between full wounds and dead. He can take up to three wounds (LoC has four wounds, right?) and stay standing where the boon of life can then benefit him greatly, however your heralds only have two wounds each.


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

Really, a lot of it is going to depend on what your core troops are. Since you are using an all Tzeentch army, I'm assuming you have 2 or 3 blocks of horrors sitting out there. Life and Beasts would really help as they both can boost S and T. I'd probably go w/ Life on the greater and 1 herald and then Beasts on the other 2 heralds. Spam Wyssan's on the horror blocks to make them S4 T4. Use Life to bring troops back, boost T by 2 or 4 (T8 horrors anyone?!?), and Dwellers the piss out of low S troops. You'll be set on magic missiles w/ your horror units. The biggest thing is going to be deciding which spells you are going to cast. If you have 2 or 3 horror blocks along w/ the 4 casters, that's a lot of magic users. You're going to really have to prioritize your magic phase and who will be getting what for dice.


----------



## Ultra1 (Mar 10, 2011)

if you go with life don't forget the changeling. if he dies he can be brought back with regrowth just like a normal champion.


----------



## ChickenWorm (Jul 8, 2009)

Don't forget that you have to choose between Regen or Ward saves. You can't have both saves. 

Lore of beast is also a good choice as you can really buff up a single character to a fighting machine (what Tzeentch lacks). It also helps to handle big monsters with Amber spear which is a single bolt thrower. Boost Amber Spear to strength 10 with D6 wounds to kill off your opponent monster. 

Lore of shadows can help with debuffing your opponents. Also you'll have the pit of shades that handles Ogre/lizardmen/TK/low ini deathstars. With shadow, whenever you can lower your opponent combat abilities is always good.

If you're going with defensive play, lore of life is a good choice but if you want to go offensive, try beast and shadow.


----------

